# Transactions - UPDATED



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Transactions - I am bummed McElhiney waived*

I loved how Ashley McElhiney played PG at Vandy and was bummed to see that Nell Fortner let her go. Are there any other teams out there in need of a good young point guard or is she done?

May 5
Indiana Fever waived Nadine Malcolm and Ashley McElhiney.
Los Angeles Sparks waived Naomi Mobley and Rosalind Ross.
Phoenix Mercury waived Elizabeth Pickney and Jerica Watson.

May 4
Houston Comets waived Constance Jinks.
May 1
Connecticut Sun waived Davalyn Cunningham.
Detroit Shock signed Korie Hlede as an unrestricted free agent.
Indiana Fever traded Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson to the San Antonio Silver Stars in exchange for Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams. 
Los Angeles Sparks signed Jennifer Gillom as an unrestricted free agent.
San Antonio Silver Stars traded Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams to the Indiana Fever in exchange for Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson. 

April 30
Indiana Fever waived Jackie Moore. 

April 29
Detroit Shock traded the draft rights to Kara Lawson to the Sacramento Monarchs in exchange for Keda Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick. 
Indiana Fever waived Tawana McDonald. 
New York Liberty forward Sue Wicks announced her retirement. 
Sacramento Monarchs traded Kedra Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick to the Detroit Shock in exchange for the draft rights to Kara Lawson. 

April 28
Detroit Shock traded Dominique Canty to the Houston Comets in exchange for the draft rights to Allison Curtin. The Shock also traded Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams to the Phoenix Mercury in exchange for the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles. Also today, the Detroit Shock waived Jill Chapman-Daily. 
Houston Comets traded the draft rights to Allison Curtin to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Dominique Canty. 
Phoenix Mercury traded the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams.


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

Hey, Gym Rat! 

I agree, she's a good young player. Phoenix could sure use a PG, IMHO.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe Seth will notice... or NOT....


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I loved the speed to Ross & she got WAIVED by the Sparks. :no:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*UPDATED*

May 7
Connecticut Sun waived Natalie Powers.
Minnesota Lynx waived LaTonya Sims and Sonja Tate.
New York Liberty waived Nicole Kaczmarski.

May 6
Indiana Fever waived Kelley Gibson.
Los Angeles Sparks waived Rita Adams and Sonja Brown.
Washington Mystics waived Tatum Brown, Teresa Geter, Reeta Piipari and Felecity Willis.



May 5
Indiana Fever waived Nadine Malcolm and Ashley McElhiney.
Los Angeles Sparks waived Naomi Mobley and Rosalind Ross.
New York Liberty signed Lindsey Yamasaki.
Phoenix Mercury waived Elizabeth Pickney and Jerica Watson.
Washington Mystics signed Sonja Henning.

May 4
Houston Comets waived Constance Jinks.

May 1
Connecticut Sun waived Davalyn Cunningham.
Detroit Shock signed Korie Hlede as an unrestricted free agent.
Indiana Fever traded Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson to the San Antonio Silver Stars in exchange for Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams. 
Los Angeles Sparks signed Jennifer Gillom as an unrestricted free agent.
San Antonio Silver Stars traded Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams to the Indiana Fever in exchange for Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson. 

April 30
Indiana Fever waived Jackie Moore. 

April 29
Detroit Shock traded the draft rights to Kara Lawson to the Sacramento Monarchs in exchange for Keda Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick. 
Indiana Fever waived Tawana McDonald. 
New York Liberty forward Sue Wicks announced her retirement. 
Sacramento Monarchs traded Kedra Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick to the Detroit Shock in exchange for the draft rights to Kara Lawson. 

April 28
Detroit Shock traded Dominique Canty to the Houston Comets in exchange for the draft rights to Allison Curtin. The Shock also traded Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams to the Phoenix Mercury in exchange for the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles. Also today, the Detroit Shock waived Jill Chapman-Daily. 
Houston Comets traded the draft rights to Allison Curtin to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Dominique Canty. 
Phoenix Mercury traded the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

May 15
Indiana Fever signed Felicia Ragland .
Minnesota Lynx waived Carolyn Moos.
New York Liberty waived Bernadette Ngoyisa.

May 14
Indiana Fever waived Detrina White.

May 13
Detroit Shock waived Rhonda Price and Telisha Quarles.
Phoenix Mercury changed the status of Kristen Veal to suspended.
San Antonio Silver Stars signed Tausha Mills.

May 12
Cleveland Rockers waived Taru Tuukkanen.
Minnesota Lynx waived Carla Bennett and Lindsey Meder.
Washington Mystics waived Kristeena Alexander and Trish Juhline.

May 11
Charlotte Sting waived Keisha Anderson and Dana Cherry.
San Antonio Silver Stars waived Allison Trapp.

May 10
Connecticut Sun waived Brianne Stepherson.
Detroit Shock waived Korie Hlede.
New York Liberty waived Andrea Garner.

May 9
Phoenix Mercury signed Anna DeForge.
Seattle Storm waived Felicia Ragland and Jamie Redd.
Washington Mystics waived Sharron Francis.

May 8
Charlotte Sting signed Nadine Malcolm as a free agent.
Detroit Shock waived Katharine Hanks and signed Kathy Wambe.
Houston Comets waived Maxann Reese and signed Kelley Gibson as a free agent.
San Antonio Silver Stars waived Brooke Armistead.
Seattle Storm waived Takeisha Lewis.

May 7
Connecticut Sun waived Natalie Powers.
Minnesota Lynx waived LaTonya Sims and Sonja Tate.
New York Liberty waived Nicole Kaczmarski.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

May 16th.

Monarchs waived Christen Roper.  

She played for the school I'm at. At least she got a chance. GO UH!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

2003 WNBA Transactions 

May 21
Charlotte Sting waived Sheila Lambert, Nadine Malcolm, Jocelyn Penn and Charmin Smith.
Cleveland Rockers waived Crystal Givens and Brandi McCain and changed the status of Jennifer Butler to injured. Cleveland also traded Shaquala Williams to Los Angeles for the Sparks' third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft.
Connecticut Sun waived Rasheeda Clark and Lindsey Wilson and announced the retirement of Carla McGhee.
Detroit Shock waived Kelly Santos and Kathy Wambe and changed the status of Allison Curtin and Astou Ndiaye-Diatta to injured.
Houston Comets traded Rita Williams to Seattle in exchange for the Storm's third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft. Houston also waived Tynesha Lewis, Lori Nero and Itoro Umoh-Coleman.
Indiana Fever waived Monica Maxwell and Alicia Thompson and changed the status of Coquese Washington to injured.
Los Angeles Sparks waived Mary Jo Noon. Los Angeles also traded the team's third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft to the Cleveland Rockers in exchange for Shaquala Williams.
Minnesota Lynx changed the status of Georgia Schweitzer to injured.
New York Liberty waived Camille Cooper, Molly Creamer, Bethany Donaphin, Sonja Mallory, Susan Moran and Maren Walseth.
Phoenix Mercury waived Susanna Bonfiglio, Edniesha Curry, Jaynetta Saunders and Lenae Williams and changed the status of Grace Daley and of Iziane Castro Marques to injured. Phoenix Mercury changed the status of Slobodanka Tuvic and Oksana Zakaluzhnaya to suspended. Phoenix also signed Dalma Ivanyi.
San Antonio Silver Stars waived Danielle Crockrom.
Sacramento Monarchs waived Andrea Nagy and announced the retirement of Cass Bauer-Bilodeau.
Seattle Storm traded the team's third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft to the Houston Comets in exchange for Rita Williams. Seattle also changed the status of Danielle McCulley to injured.
Washington Mystics waived Jenny Mowe and Bernadette Ngoyisa and changed the status of Tamara Bowie and Kiesha Brown to injured.

May 20
Detroit Shock waived Syreeta Bromfield and Niesa Johnson.
Los Angeles Sparks waived Schuye LaRue.
Minnesota Lynx waived Sonia Chase and Gwen Slaughter.
Sacramento Monarchs waived Kara Wolters.
Seattle Storm waived Chrissy Floyd, Kate Starbird and Stacey Thomas.

May 19
Charlotte Sting traded Pollyanna Johns Kimbrough to the Cleveland Rockers in exchange for Rushia Brown. Charlotte waived Vanessa Nygaard and Tamara Stocks.
Cleveland Rockers traded Rushia Brown to the Charlotte Sting in exchange for Pollyanna Johns Kimbrough.
Detroit Shock traded the team's third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft to the Minnesota Lynx in exchange for Tamara Moore. Detroit waived Cori Enghusen.
Minnesota Lynx traded Tamara Moore to Detroit in exchange for the Shock's third-round selection in the 2004 WNBA Draft.
Sacramento Monarchs waived Tiffany Travis.
Seattle Storm waived Kate Paye.
Washington Mystics signed Bernadette Ngoyisa.

May 18
Cleveland Rockers waived Angie Ball and Renneika Razor.
San Antonio Silver Stars waived Elisa Aguilar, LaNeishea Caufiled, Andrea Gardner-Combs and Ke-Ke Tardy.

May 16
Cleveland Rockers waived Michelle Greco.
Houston Comets waived Oksana Rakhmatulina.
Sacramento Monarchs waived Christen Roper.


There are plenty of NAMES here that I didn't think we be on the waiver wire. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yes the Liberty got rid of Camille Cooper. I never liked her, she is the softest post player I ever seen. Should pick up Nagy again for the eye candy.


----------

